# Goats are sick, everyones getting better! PICS!!!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So my juniors have been fighting a sickness, of course they havent been showing any signs of being sick!

My doeling Lotus looks bloated, so I wormed her with the exact right amount a few days ago, yesterday I saw her and she still looks bloated and you can feel her backbone a little, but its alot better then before, shes acting fine and has her energy.

Now, my other junior Beverly, who is younger but already passed Lotus up, had a tinsy bit of runny poo. I didnt see her poo but when I went into the pen I looked at her butt and it had a little bit of poo on it. But she is acting normal and isnt bloated at all

The only goat I have that even looks bloated is Lotus.

So im wondering if I should move them into a different pen, the pen they are in just seems like its bad luck for baby goats. I had my buck Jasper in there and he was fine but as soon as the babies go in there they all get sick. When they were in the big pen with my other girls everyone was so healthy and happy.

Maybe they need more space? The pen they are in isnt very big, so maybe I should let them run free with my other girls?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick*

May be cocci... have a fecal done.... for both cocci and worms... :hug:

do they have free choice baking soda?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

I called the vet, they said they are not available until next week.

Now Lotus is going down, shes super bloated.

The other 2 are in a different pen, they are a little bloated too but we did just feed.
What can I do to make them not bloated?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

you can put some baking soda and water into a bowel....mix ....... syringe it up....... and slowly give it to the goats..... also give.... probiotic paste.... it helps their rumen .... get back in check ...do it for 3 days....if you can't get that ...get yogurt and feed to them....

Also.... what are you feeding? Anything with molasses in it ...or Rich Alfalfa?

Feed a less rich feed(hay)....with what you are feeding.....wean off the rich a little at a time.... you can still feed it but give less.... and cut out any molasses.....

Are they really extended ....way above the left ribs..?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

give them baking soda

mix in a little water with the baking soda to make it a pasty "ball"

keep giving it till you see results -- you will hear them burp see the sides become less pronounced


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

There are getting grass hay that has some clovers in it. I stopped feeding alfalfa because it was too rich for them.

They never get any molasses, I have given then nutri drench but not for a while.

Checked the girls butts and no diahrea. Just seem a little bloated, but we dont feed alot, and we already wormed. They are in a different pen now, by themselves away from the rest of the herd.

What kind of yogurt would work? I dont have any probiotic paste but can I buy it somewhere?

They are both snuggled in there house for the night, sleeping, can I wait until morning to give them baking soda?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

clover bloats goats... if given to much....try a different hay...mix it in with what you are feeding and slowly wean them back from it... to a happy medium...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Oh and it's plain yogurt....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

if they are bloating then they can die from bloat so I would give them some baking soda tonight and check early tomorrow


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Ok but its like grass hay but it looks almost like straw. It barely has any clovers in it. They used to have alfalfa but we decided to stop.

Could moldy hay be doing this? We noticed a couple bales had a little mold but we dont feed them the bad stuff,I throw it out.

Ok we put some baking soda in there and they ate it, they arent like really bloated, they look like what all our goats look like after they eat dinner.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Hmm.... :chin:

Mold of any kind isn't good..... if you can smell it... or ...if it is really dusty.. if you tear it apart is bad..... it can bloat them.... If you suspect... the feed... I would change your feed and see....

Is this the first time.... they got baking soda? If so... make sure ...you keep it out free choice at all times...it keeps their tummy in good working order and helps with bloat....I am glad..... they are going for it... they know their bodies need it..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

I have noticed a couple bales were dusty, this is the first time we have ever gotten bad hay like that. Im thinking maybe thats it then, I willget rid of the bad bales, and see if theres anymore mold around. Its weird though, only the goats that were in this small pen are the ones getting sick. My girls in the pasture are fine, maybe because they get to eat grass?

They all have baking soda and minerals free choice, but because its been raining and I havent been home, my mom forgot to refill the pens. They all love the baking soda and always suck it up.

The 2 girls seem to be fine, a little bloated but that was it. We are going to give them more stuff tomorrow. I talked to the vet monday and he said hes booked until sometime next week and that he would have them call me. These vets suck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Are the only ones that are showing the bloaty belly and bony spine the young ones?
If so, I am extremely concerned that you may have a cocci problem, the damage has been done but with corrective measures they can be back to full health. I have seen the effects of cocci with different kids, some never show the signs but do become unthrifty looking. Have a fecal run, they may show more than just the normal few but not enough to be overloaded, you may need to put them all on a treatment then a prevention.
Keep the baking soda out for them as well as fresh water. A worming schedule and being able to keep their area free of the contaminated poop once they rid their systems of the parasites would prevent reinfestation. Changing their diet for the better should be done slow and if you feel they need some extra meat on their bones, I as well as others have had success with Calf Manna mixed with the normal grain ration.
I really hope your goats are better soon :hug: 


> Its weird though, only the goats that were in this small pen are the ones getting sick. My girls in the pasture are fine, maybe because they get to eat grass?


As I mentioned in the beginning of my post, I do think these kids have a cocci problem...being confined to the same area when this happened before, they are reinfecting themselves.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

I think it is cocci as well Liz..... as that is what I suspected with my earlier post response....but .... Laura ..TinyHoovesRanch...mentioned her vet.. cannot do anything about the fecal ....as he/she will be gone for a while....so not fair..... when you need answers now.... :hug:

Laura....are their any other vets around....any of them... should be able to do a fecal.... for you.... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *



> I have noticed a couple bales were dusty, this is the first time we have ever gotten bad hay like that. Im thinking maybe thats it then, I willget rid of the bad bales, and see if theres anymore mold around. Its weird though, only the goats that were in this small pen are the ones getting sick. My girls in the pasture are fine, maybe because they get to eat grass?
> 
> They all have baking soda and minerals free choice, but because its been raining and I havent been home, my mom forgot to refill the pens. They all love the baking soda and always suck it up.
> 
> The 2 girls seem to be fine, a little bloated but that was it. We are going to give them more stuff tomorrow. I talked to the vet monday and he said hes booked until sometime next week and that he would have them call me. These vets suck


 I'd tell the place where you got the hay from that it is moldy...they should replace it with good hay.... Any mold is bad for a goat and can even kill them...so be careful.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

The 2 girls that are left, arent bony at all, they are at a great weight. Maybe I got them in time?

They seem fine, very happy and snuggled together in a different pen, they one they were in was my buck pen but the girls can escape from my big pen, well they used to be able too, Im sure they are big enough now. We are going to rake out that entire pen and let it be empty for a little while, maybe even disenfect it.

The only thing that made me worried was the girls,Adelle and Beverly were a little bloated, but when we saw them they had just eaten and they always look fat after they eat.

I called my vet numerous times last week, kinda got yelled at. I guess they are dealing with alot and dont have anything available until thursday or friday.

Luckily Adelle and Bev look good right now, they were both eating and drinking and now they are in a fresh new pen, Im wondering if we should let them go in the big pen? Everyone is very healthy in there and they are all over 2 years old

Ive been giving them Calf Manna, these 2 dont look like they need to gain weight. I will get some pics of them tomorrow

We called my hay person and let him know, he said he did have alot of rain get into the barn, but he promised the hay he will bring us wont be bad, and it was only a couple bales


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

I agree with liz. All goats get cocci and if they are confined to a small area that isn't frequently cleaned, cocci can become very overwhelming. I don't know what the weather is like where you are, but wet/rainy/snowy/cold weather can make matters worse.

As others have said, give them baking soda. Make a water/baking soda paste, take a syringe, put it in the back of their mouth and make them swallow it, you don't need a whole bunch though. Even if they aren't bloating, this won't hurt them.

I think the bloating you are seeing isn't actual bloating, I think this is a worm and/or cocci problem which gives them a hard rounded belly especially after eating. I have seen this many times before in kids where they are thin, you can feel their backbone, and they have big rounded bellies that gives them a bloated look.

Have you tried Baycox? Some say it works amazingly, some say it hasn't worked for them this year, but i've been using this all year and my kids are fat, growing really well, and have fluffy shiny coats. If they show any signs of cocci issues I give them Baycox and the next day their stool has gone back to normal and they start looking normal and happy again. If I were you, i'd worm them today, treat for cocci in a couple days, then next week give them some probios.

Don't give up...I know I felt like giving up a few times before. I was SO close to selling all my goats and focusing on my horses, but I stuck it out and am so happy I have. Hang in there girl!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Where can I buy Baycox? They arent bony at all, they arent showing any signs of being sick or anything, So Im not sure if they have gotten Cocci?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *



> Luckily Adelle and Bev look good right now, they were both eating and drinking and now they are in a fresh new pen, Im wondering if we should let them go in the big pen? Everyone is very healthy in there and they are all over 2 years old
> 
> Ive been giving them Calf Manna, these 2 dont look like they need to gain weight. I will get some pics of them tomorrow
> 
> We called my hay person and let him know, he said he did have alot of rain get into the barn, but he promised the hay he will bring us wont be bad, and it was only a couple bales


 With the issues going on right now....... I don't know.... if I'd expose them... to the healthy 2 year olds...... if it is cocci... they will all be exposed to it..... if you put them in... the same area.... I'd wait on a fecal..... I'd get one from one of the healthier ones and the weakest one..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

I cant tell which of them is weaker, maybe do 3 tests? the 2 and then one of my older girls in the big pen?

Where can I buy Baycox? It sounds effective


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *



> I cant tell which of them is weaker, maybe do 3 tests? the 2 and then one of my older girls in the big pen?


Yes.... That sounds good.... :thumb: :greengrin:

Never used Baycox...so I can't help you there.... 

I use corrid for cocci with great results....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Ok, so im hoping they can make it until the vet is available. Im going to give some more baking soda tomorrow.

Can I give it to them in a bottle? Just a thought since one of them is a bottle baby


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Search Baycox on this forum, there is a link to the website where you can get it and more info. on it. If they aren't bony then it might not be cocci. Do you have a photo of them? Can you get a couple photos of them so we can see what they look like. In young kids with runny poo the first thing I treat for is cocci. If it doesn't clear up I deworm, but I think every time this year we had a kid with runny poo it was cocci. They should be ok until you can get a fecal done this next week.

I wouldn't put it in their bottle, but i've always just used a syringe so maybe it would work fine?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

well... this is a hard decision....but it is up to you.....if you want to... you can treat the weaker...skinnier ones ....for cocci... just in case ....so you don't risk losing them........ this is all up to you.... then get fecals done....when your vet is available... to test the 3 original ones ....you mentioned ...you wanted to test..... that way ...you can see if .....the treatment is working with the ones ....you have treated or not....with the fecal results... :wink:

With the corrid.... you have to get it from a vet.... the other ....I am unsure where you get it......

Cocci doesn't always show scouring....rapid weight loss ...can be seen in adults... no matter how fed....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

They dont have runny poop, we checked tonight and there butts were nice and dry lol

I have a BIG question, The 2 who got really sick have a simlar background

Both girls were born at my friends house and were bottle fed for about 2weeks there,
When they came to my house Lotus was a month and Pearl was 3 weeks.

Lotus went in the big pen with her mom because she was being nice, but we noticed we never saw her drinking milk, same with pearl

Could this be damage caused by being weaned so early? No milk?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

I am just going to get this out - Cocci overload does NOT always show signs of diarrhea - actually from alot of people that I have talked to - and seen myself - they sometimes NEVER will show it and have a HUGE overload.

I would get them on a treatment immediately. if you can't get ahold of SMZ-T or Baycox - get them on corrid or at the least - Dimethox and NOT in their drinking water. They need to be dosed daily for 5 days and then redosed in 3 weeks and again in 3 weeks - and do the wormer in between repeating every 10 days for two to three cycles also.

I would NOT be waiting for the vet - I would be treating - or drop the fecals off to the vet. I have worked at MANY vet clinics all over the world - and if your animals have been seen there before - they WILL run the fecal for you and tell you what they found, however, most will not give RX meds without seeing the animal - but that way you can do an OTC med or order meds from vetserv or borrow some from another breeder before you loose more.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Baycox is from a supplier in Australia. You can get corid from http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... V&pn=A2-CD

Pam not sure if there is a different corid from the vet, I was talking about the stuff you just order from Jeffers. It's similar to Di Methox.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Trying to find it on Jeffers and I cannot find it! What section is it in?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

I put a link in the last post? Did it not work?

Search Jeffers Livestock for "Corid", I would get some Di Methox along with it just to be safe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/sulmet- ... 0/cn/3102/

This is what I would get if I needed to.
It is dosed straight from the bottle, even though the directions say to dilute.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Wow sorry Kylee, I was searching for Baycox, im a dummy

Liz, I already have a bunch of Sulmet, think I should just use that? Or get Corrid?

It says to put it in the drinking water? I dont do that? Earlier this year we had a cocci problem and we put it in the water and everyone was fine and got better


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

If you have sulmet...use it. I never put any cocci meds in with drinking water. It usually doesn't work.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Ok, can you give me the correct dosage just so I give the right amount.

So I should give the treatment to the 3 sick ones right?

Also, do I mix eletrolytes with the treatment or give them seperate?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Individual doses are best to control and treat, undiluted.

1cc per 5 lbs day 1 then 1cc per 10 lbs days 2 thru 5, straight from the bottle in a syringe, you can sweeten the end of the syringe with molasses or pancake syrup so they'll take it,


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Can I give it to them in a bottle? 2 Of the sick ones are bottle babies, the other one I would have to do the syringe


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Can I give it to them in a bottle? 2 Of the sick ones are bottle babies, the other one I would have to do the syringe


I would only give it to them in a bottle if they drink every last drop of the bottle...you don't want them to be underdosed.

Hope your babies get better soon!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

So Lotus was barely alive, she couldnt keep her head up and she was super bloated. My friend took her in the house and wrapped her in a heaing pad with a blanket and gave her some baking soda. As of right now shes able to get up and follow them around the house. She is also pooping normal,Maybe theres hope?

So for the cocci, do I just give them one syringe full or alot?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *

Heres my baby Lotus, Shes up and running around the house, alert, normal poop, eating and drinking.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up  *PIC!*

so sorry you're going through this! 
no fun
you've got great advice, hang in there


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up *



TinyHoovesRanch said:


> So for the cocci, do I just give them one syringe full or alot?


Liz already gave you the dosage


liz said:


> Individual doses are best to control and treat, undiluted.
> 
> 1cc per 5 lbs day 1 then 1cc per 10 lbs days 2 thru 5, straight from the bottle in a syringe, you can sweeten the end of the syringe with molasses or pancake syrup so they'll take it,


For me if these were my goats I would be doing the following:

Treating all goats with Sulmet (or at the very least those that were in the pen with the sick goats) - treat with the dosage Liz gave above.

Put every goat on probios or yogurt with active cultures (stonyfield is a good one but most have active cultures)

check each goats temp - if high I would put on antibiotics for 5 days. if using pen or oxytet 1cc per 20lbs

each goat would get treated individually for 5 days.

when were they last wormed and with what? what was the dosage given? what do the goats weigh?

Laura you have my number you can call me too


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up  *PIC!*

Wow...Just found this thread...this sounds horrible  I hope she pulls through for you.

You've gotten good advice from everyone. The only thing I would add is that you will want to clean EVERYTHING in their pen thoroughly...you can never totally eliminate cocci but you can reduce it greatly by keeping everything as clean as possible. This means sanitizing feed and water buckets frequently, raking/sweeping pens as often as you can to keep poops and waste hay from accumulating, and changing bedding often. You don't want anything on the ground in the pen that will hold moisture (i.e. wasted hay, straw, poop) because this is a breeding ground for cocci.

It may sound silly, but I actually use a broom and snow shovel to clean my goats main yard area pretty much daily. I sweep up most of the poop and waste hay and haul it away to the compost pile. If I do this every day it takes only 30 minutes at the most. I have very few issue with parasites and I think it is due, in part, to this extra attention to cleanliness.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up  *PIC!*

I do the exact same as FunnyRiverFarm in cleaning every day. It truly helps a lot I think as we rarely have cocci and the goats are clear of parasites.

As others said, I would treat everyone -- be sure the full 5-7 days (it's tempting to not give the rest of the treatment when they look better after 3 days but continue treatment the full course).

Use what you have for now since you want to get it done quickly. Order the other to have on hand as well. I'd treat the adults too just to cover all bases.

Maybe I missed it but how old are these goats? If Lotus is older than three months, she is quite small for her age and I'd be certain the culprit is coccidia.

If you can get access to a nicer quality hay I'd definitely recommend giving that to them. There is not enough nutrition in stemmy hay.

Hope your girls respond quickly to treatment!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up  *PIC!*



> Pam not sure if there is a different corid from the vet, I was talking about the stuff you just order from Jeffers. It's similar to Di Methox.


 I always got it from the vet... in a undiluted liquid form..... with instructions on how to dilute and to make up large or small batches... as I needed it..... I do not put it in the water trough .....as it does no good....... Never knew.. that Sulmet was the same thing........ I know some people give it undiluted.....but I don't want to do that....as my vet always told me dilute first..... DO NOT GIVE UNDILUTED....so I always went by my vets advice on it..... The Corid... that is at Jeferes... is the powder kind....so it is different in substance....

What a cute baby..... :thumb: yes.... I would treat them... as I had mentioned previously in my post yesterday......... Good luck and keep us updated.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up  *PIC!*

Dont worry everyone! They are getting treated.

Im SOOOOOO CONFUSED THOUGH! Yesterday at like 6pm, Lotus was barely moving, couldnt keep her head up and was making pittifile sounds.

NOW, shes up and running around, normal poop, eating, drinking, talking nonstop to my friend.....

I dont understand.....My momis getting some of her poop an taking it to the vet, we are going to try and see if they will just take it


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, I want to give up  *PIC!*

Stacey they were wormed with the ivermectin paste, I used the dosage Lz gave me, I think Lotus is 10 pounds, maybe 15, shes 4 months old. The other girls are at a perfect weight and totally fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*



> Dont worry everyone! They are getting treated.


 :hug: :thumbup:



> Im SOOOOOO CONFUSED THOUGH! Yesterday at like 6pm, Lotus was barely moving, couldnt keep her head up and was making pittifile sounds.
> 
> NOW, shes up and running around, normal poop, eating, drinking, talking nonstop to my friend.....


 If it happens again....in which I hope it doesn't.... get a temp ....there is a possibility..... that the temp of the goat went sub.... was it really cold weather...at that time...? :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

Yes its been very cold and yesterday it was really cold and rainy all day.

Remember I treated her for cocci about a month ago? She was fine after that not showing any signs, Just skinny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*



> Yes its been very cold and yesterday it was really cold and rainy all day.
> 
> Remember I treated her for cocci about a month ago? She was fine after that not showing any signs, Just skinny


 can you put out a heat lamp for them....so they can get under it... if they get to cold..? and be able to move away from it if they get to hot....or put a sweater on them.......sounds like ...they are not strong enough ..... to fight the cold by themselves.... and sub temps can kill.... :hug:

So.... you did treat her a month ago.... for cocci... what did you use and how much?

Sometimes.... we have to get another fecal done... even after treatment ...because they may still have a count of cocci that is a little to high.... and needs futher treatment.... Also they can become immuned to cocci meds and we have to go to a different drug to fight it.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

It seems like the only one that couldnt handle it was her, I think her immune system sucks, she was seperated from her mom too soon. I can probably put a little sweater on her, she would love it im sure

Yes,I treated all of them a month ago with Sulmet and I used the amount stacey told me, same as what you guys said. I treated for 7 days and afterwards they were all very healthy and happy, except Lotus and Pearl were skinny. Lotus got fatter and you cn still feel her bone but its not as bad as it was. Pearl NEVER recovered and passed away last week.

Were taking a fecal today, hopefully the vet will take it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

She will love the sweater... I know it... it is important that... you keep her warm ....the episode.... that she couldn't get up wasn't good.... even if.... you have to bring her in the house over night... I'd recommend it....  :hug:

Hopefully ....you can get that fecal done soon ....it is a mystery... on what is going on....if you already treated her for cocci a month prior......it isn't good.... to keep treating her... not knowing...what is going on with her.... I know though... if a vet is unavailable..... we sometimes have to decide .....what we are going to do.... by ourselves.... :hug: Prayers sent that way.... ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

So should I wait and see what the vet says? Maybe my mom can ask what they suggest?

I just dont understand....she was looking dead, then after she gets baking soda she perked right up and acting totally normal, maybe it was a bad case of bloat?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

Are they able to see the goat...I really would recommend taking her in....and having them take a look.....tell them about her episode of not getting up...and what treatments and symptoms she is experiencing......tell them you feel... it is an emergency ....to try to find out what is going on with her..... and you feel you will lose her...if she isn't seen.....as you have already lost.. others not long ago..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

I can try that, my mom is taking some poo in, and she was going to just try to talk to the vets about what happened.

Shes competely different today.....Not bloated, looks healthy....UGH lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

That would be good to have them look anyway...just for piece of mind...there is something going on there....that is very concerning.... even a possible vitamin deficiency.................. could have them.... test for that....as well as her fecal...... how is her gums/eye color ?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

Ok, so my mom went to the vet, but they are closed today, but the assistant was there and she took the sample and said they will call tomorrow.

Her color is fine, very pink, almost red. Im telling you, she is messing with my head!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

She sounds real good with color.... :thumb:

Let us know... what the fecal results are.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

We talked to the vet on the phone. He thinks it may be some kind of bloat last night. And hes happy that shes not showing any bad signs.

Im so confused still, I seriously thought she was dead last night, then this morning shes bouncing off the walls


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

laura its ok--bloat can do that really!!! So stop being confuzzeled by it and accept it and be happy she is ok. - this is a good thing -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

That is good... she is doing OK..... hang in there... When you get the fecal results back.... then you will know if she is..truly ...OK... :wink: :hug: ray:

Also ...did you get a temp on her at all....while she was acting off last night?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

Her temp was normal. No shes totally acting fine still, shes eating her food and baking soda and drinking. She LOVES being in the house though, its gonna be so hard putting her back out. Im buying her a sweater!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

Be careful.... if you are going to put her back out ...as she won't be use to the temp change....which will be colder..... make sure... at least she has a thick sweater on and has a buddy to snuggle up to...in a nice shelter....plenty of bedding and hay....with free choice feed......if she has a buddy it helps alot....goats are a herd animal and need companionship....

If you can put a heat lamp out for her..... that would be good..... As I don't like hearing... that she acts "off" during the night....  :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

:ROFL: Stacy: Confuzzeled! I am so using that in Scrabble!

She is missing with your head. Has she seen Animal Planet yet? If so, you may need a shoe horn and a stick of butter to get her back outside. :laugh:

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*



> laura its ok--bloat can do that really!!! So stop being confuzzeled by it and accept it and be happy she is ok. - this is a good thing -


 that is.... a cool new word... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Im so very confused!*

I use that word SOOOO much lol

Thanks Pam, shes going to go through her Cocci treatment and then we are going to let her outside. I will get a nice sweater for her and make sure she has friends, right now shes in the house with no one but shes totally the happiest goat.

Results came back.....Vet said she has a small amount of cocci and that I need to treat right away, I asked if I could use Sulmet, they said to use Corrid but the vet is going to call me and talk to me about it

So, for the cocci, He said I cangive the treatment in a bottle, im wondering if thats the best way? She LOVES taking a bottle lol, we gave her some electrolytes the other night. So hoping she can just have the treatment done in a bottle


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Do NOT use Corrid!! It won't do as good as the other meds mentioned!!! :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*



> Results came back.....Vet said she has a small amount of cocci and that I need to treat right away, I asked if I could use Sulmet, they said to use Corrid but the vet is going to call me and talk to me about it


 Hmm....Did you tell your vet... you used corid... for her prior treatment? 
If so....and you trust your vets judgment... then give the corid.....if you want to use something else.... that is fine as well....as long as it takes care of... the problem.... :hug:

You can give it in the bottle...she must drink it all...... if she can taste it... she may not want to finish it....If that happens ...give treatment in a syringe ....do it very slowly at the back corner of the mouth....give her little breaks in between...so she won't get it in her lungs......... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

No, I told them I have Sulmet, but I was only talking to the assistant, she said she would have the vet call and talk to me about it.

Is there anything I can add in the bottle to make it taste good enough for her to drink all of it?

I fill the whole bottle right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

molasses on the nipple maybe......... not sure what can hide it....it is pretty strong...flavored..... You will have to fill the bottle for her to maybe not taste it..... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

I think im just gonna try the syringe, it seems a little easier lol. She loves bottles but I feel like im giving her too much when I do that. Gnna start tonight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

That way.... you will get it down her.... just be careful and do it very slowly.... she is going to GAG ... and hate the taste..but it is for her own good.... :laugh: :wink: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

when I give corid or other oral meds that taste nasty I mix up a strong thick mixture of like coolaid and then add that to my already measured amount of med

The dosage for corid is 1cc per 4lbs for 5 days (different then sulmet).


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Would Sulmet be ok to use? My vet said Sulmet doesnt work for cocci.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Oh and what would be the best syringe to get?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*



> Would Sulmet be ok to use? My vet said Sulmet doesnt work for cocci.....


 Not sure.... I personally never used it ...but I have used corid with success....



> Oh and what would be the best syringe to get?


 Go by how many cc's ....you have to give to the kid..... if it is 3cc's..or less ...then you can get the 3cc syringe....if it is more I'd get the 6cc....It all depends... on how much you have to give....to an individual goat..... 
you can put the syringe in a bowel ....and poor boiling water over it......and use it again.... over and over again.... You can get the syringe at a feed store... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Ive heard alot of sucess with Sulmet....

For 2 girls I have to give 5cc each, for my other i have to give 10cc.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

If you are using the Sulmet you have on hand, dose it STRAIGHT from the bottle, do not dilute it. The 2 does who are going to get the 5cc dose, are they 25 lbs? And the doe getting the 10cc is 50lbs?

Use a 6cc syringe for the smaller does and a 10cc for the larger doe...also, they would only get the 1cc per 5lbs ONE time, the 2nd thru 4th days the dose is 1cc per 10lbs. So the small ones would need to have 2 1/2 cc and the larger doe 5cc


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Im pretty sure Lotus is about 10 pounds, maybe less, my mom is going to weigh them tomorrow morning and let me know. Beverly is the same size as Lotus, maybe bigger and Adelle is a TANK!

Tomorrow, I will post the weight and then maybe someone can help me

Also, A question in Cocci, my vet said if the goats ae under a year old they get cocci, but if they are older they havea strong enough immunity to handle it, is this true?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

All goats have some cocci, it's when those cocci become over abundant that it will affect their health, kids especially as it causes damage to the intestine and retards the growth of the kid, they can't absorb the nutrients from their food, yes, you do need to get accurate weights to dose them properly, too little will put you back in the same boat.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Is the sulmet linked previously effective? I mean obviously it is or you wouldn't recommend it lol. I've been using powdered Corid and don't like it...I am thinking of ordering the sulmet and trying it this year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

I've never used Corrid but have used Albon from the vet and the Sulmet, same drug just a generic form, I also recently started using DiMethox as preventative...still a sulfa drug but a bit cheaper than Albon.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

My vet said NOT to use sulmet.....weird huh! But im going too because ive heard alot of people mention it.

My buck had Cocci when he was a baby and the Sulmet worked fine with him!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Thanks...I think I might try it. Cocci is a big problem down here in Texas with the wet and warmth so I stay on top of it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Laura....ask your vet why he doesn't recommend the use of Sulmet...I'm curious about the reason.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

He said its not effective with Cocci....SOOOO WEIRD! I thought it was one of the best to use....Hes not a goat vet though, he specializes in larger animals


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*



> Also, A question in Cocci, my vet said if the goats ae under a year old they get cocci, but if they are older they havea strong enough immunity to handle it, is this true?


 Older than a year old... Does or bucks ...can indeed....get cocci ....they may not always show.... the typical scours.....but lose alot of weight ....even though you are feeding them really good..... sounds like ....your vet isn't very good about his knowledge on goats.... I think you are getting better results and answers here on TGS..... :thumb: 
The fecal though ...is pretty clear cut... so he can't really get that info wrong..... I hope... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Ok, so after 5 days, I can put all 3 girls out in my big pen, and they should be healthy and not spread anything?

Ya I HATE calling or talking to the vet, thats why I just ask stuff here haha I get way better answers, and I dont have to wait very long


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

there are different strains of cocci so you need to change the meds up if you notice the coccidia numbers not going down. What i would do is give the sulmet for 5 days and then take in another sample to check for coccida (they shed the coccidia after treatment for like 5-7 days so test like a week after the last dose) and if the sulmet is effective the numbers of coccidia should be significantly lower. If not then you need to switch up to Dimethox or corid.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Should I do the treatment for just 5 and then wait a week and send in another test?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

yup thats what I was saying  5 days of treatment and then retest a week after the last dose


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Ok so if I start tomorrow, last day will be saturday, then wait until the next saturday and send in another sample!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

You got it.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

YAY lol finally everything is soooooo clear!

So my mom is headed over in the morning, as soon as she weighs them I will ask what the dosage would be for them and then we can start the treatment!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

good luck.....keep us updated.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Oh my GOATNESS!

Thanks so much! Once again, you guys safe my life! lol I will give you an update tomorrow when I find out the weights!


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Since she is a bottle baby, the easiest way we have found to give our kids meds is to use a nipple and put the syringe at the end of it. They grab it and start sucking and you just squirt the meds in. When we do our albon treatments that is usually the way we go even with a pen of 20. Takes us about 5 minutes to do them all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*



> Oh my GOATNESS!


 that's cute... :laugh:

You are so Welcome .....that is what we are here for... let us know.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Feel free to use that haha.....theres also...Oh My Fat Goat bahahahaha I use that one ALOT!

Im so excited to have everyone healthy again....I dont know if I EVER want to use that pen again....Its SUCH bad luck....

Thats where I kept my buck and he was fine, but he are building him another pen when he gets home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

:laugh: :wink:

Yep.... that area has cocci..... I don't blame you... for not wanting to put anything in there after all of them... where getting sick.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Luckily my buck was gone through this whole ordeal lol. Hes been at my friends house attempting to breed, good thing he was too. Hes my most expensive boy!

We are gonna clean out the pen and spray EVERYWHERE! Then maybe in a month it might be ok for him to go back in, that was his pad, hes not gonna be happy we evicted him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

What ever it takes....right.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Ya for sure....Guess that pen is going to be empty for a while, im hoping after a month, I can have it be my buck pen again. its pretty perfect for him lol, Big enough for him to play but its smaller than the big pen


----------



## Farmgirl675 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

I don't have experience with goats having cocci but I have alot with cattle, cocci is huge problem with them and is worst on the youngest or most stressed animals same as goats. What I do know is that cocci can live outside a host for over a year so total removal is impossible, it is also tolerant of disinfectants...preventantive treatment with feed containing decox or bovatec is your best bet if you have cocci issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*



> What I do know is that cocci can live outside a host for over a year so total removal is impossible, it is also tolerant of disinfectants...preventantive treatment with feed containing decox or bovatec is your best bet if you have cocci issues.


 This is true unfortunately.....  So... if you where to put anything in there ....I would maybe test their fecal count periodically ...to insure... they don't have it... and treat if needed... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

So Adelle is 34 POUNDS! And Beverly is 13, lotus is the same as beverly but I know shes smaller so im saying 10 pounds

Whats the dosage?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*



> If you have sulmet...use it. I never put any cocci meds in with drinking water. It usually doesn't work.





> Individual doses are best to control and treat, undiluted.
> 
> 1cc per 5 lbs day 1 then 1cc per 10 lbs days 2 thru 5, straight from the bottle in a syringe, you can sweeten the end of the syringe with molasses or pancake syrup so they'll take it,


I believe that is for sulmet above...


> The dosage for corid is 1cc per 4lbs for 5 days (different then sulmet).





> So Adelle is 34 POUNDS! And Beverly is 13, lotus is the same as beverly but I know shes smaller so im saying 10 pounds
> 
> Whats the dosage?


 Which drug are you going to use?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

So adelle would get 7? cause shes 34 I round up?

And beverly would get 3 because shes 13?

And then Lotus would get 2?

Im using Sulmet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Sounds right.... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Good thing....Cause I already did it...LOL


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

good luck,, and keep us informed,, O.K.,,,


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

:wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

They like the medicine...My goats must be dilusional lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

They take their medicine well ....and make great patients... that is super duper..... good goaties.... they deserve a big :hug: .. :wink: :thumb: :thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Ya, they wanted more, so I gave them some baking soda, they love licking up that stuff! I think they know were trying to help them....Poor babies!

So tomorrow im giving Adelle 3 ccs right? Shes 34
And beverly 1cc because shes 13
And lotus 1 because shes 10?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

Give Adelle 3 1/2cc and Beverly 1 1/2cc and Lotus 1cc Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and Saturday.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

THANKS LIZ!!! Your a total Lifesaver!

They love getting the medcine, I swear they just like the attention lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

:laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Ugh......my goats are sick, Fecal results!*

So far so good, they are all doing really good and cant wait to get the medicine everyday lol

Lotus has been getting some electrolytes to help her more, and grain with a tiny bit of nutri drench today. I dont normally do that but I thought since she was being agood girl she could have a little.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Goats are sick, everyones getting better!*

Great job...keep up the good work.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Goats are sick, everyones getting better!*

Gosh you are LUCKY those babies like their meds! :laugh: When I'm worming all of my babies (that normally run up to me like they can't get to me fast enough) run away screaming like I'm feeding them acid or something. LOL Then they all cough, spit, gag and run back to rub the ick on my pants! :ROFL: :slapfloor:

Gotta love these goaties!  I'm glad yours are doing better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great news. :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Goats are sick, everyones getting better!*

Ok so they HATE the wormer....but they just LOVE this stuff, I have no clue why! lol I just went and saw them, everyone looks so good and happy!

I cant believe how different they all look!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Goats are sick, everyones getting better!*

I love hearing that....... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Goats are sick, everyones getting better!*

I FINALLY GOT TO SEE LOTUS!!!! Shes been locked up in the house everytime I was there, and today they brought her out and she looks realy good! So she just had some medicine and they gave her electrolytes, yes she looks bloated, yes we gave her baking soda right after thepics lol t was getting dark and we had to leave so I didnt have time to take anymore pics!

Here she is!





































Here are the other 2 sickies! Adelle is the BIG one and beverly is the little fluffball! She looks bloated in the pics, but its all fluff!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How precious...they are adorable.....and looking good....great job...... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Lotus looks so fat! And she was, But they have Baking soda and I told them to give her some, she also looks all hunched up because shes SO spoiled, she was cold haha.

They are definently pampering that little goat, I really dont care though, shes being well taen care of.

Im thinking maybe we should continue treatment for 7 days instead of 5? Just to be safe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Im thinking maybe we should continue treatment for 7 days instead of 5? Just to be safe?


 There is nothing wrong with that idea...I would too.... :thumb: ...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YAY im learning!!! lol Ok then Lotus will continue until Monday.

Im pretty sure the other 2 are fine, they both look really good and have normal poop, so many they can stop tomorrow?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just make sure... a day or 2 after treatment... you give her some probiotic paste ...to help her gut get back on track.... from the antibiotics.... do this for 3 days..in row along with the baking soda.... :wink:



> YAY im learning!!! lol Ok then Lotus will continue until Monday.


 :thumbup:



> Im pretty sure the other 2 are fine, they both look really good and have normal poop, so many they can stop tomorrow?


 If you'd like....it will be 5 days of treatment right? If so... yep .... :thumb: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Where can I get the Paste at?

Tomorrow will be 5 days, I think they are ok, I will double check tomorrow and see. If they look good then they are done.
They both have looked good from the begining so I probably caught them early!

Lotus looks good, I just want her to be HEALED!!! Its making me so sad that I can feel her bones, but shes on 2 cups of grain a day and shes getting lots of love!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Call around to the feed stores....they should have the probiotic paste....

The goats that where treated for 5 days... if they showed improvement a couple of days after treatment started ....then yes... they will be.... good to go after the 5th day treatment...  


Oh Lotus... is a sweety....I am glad... she is better and I can't blame you for treating her a couple days more.... if it makes you feel better about it... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, I will be going tomorrow hopefully to the feed store, so I will ask then

Ya, they did have different poop the second day, it looked like a dogs.....but then yesterday and today they had normal pellets.

I just want whats best for her, I want her to be better, but shes such a good sport, she always has a smile on her face, even the night she was dieing, she had the cutest little face. Im so greatful that shes alive and good!

THANKS TO YOU


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> THANKS TO YOU


 Your very welcome....anytime.... :thumb: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would continue with the Sulmet...Lotus' bloaty look is because of the cocci...not because she's bloated. With kids, the beach ball look with legs is never good, it's usually parasite related. I would give her a 7 day course and keeep putting the high fat high protein feed to her, she will likely recover and be a normal looking goatie. I've had 2 kids here in the last 3 years with an overload...when I bought Chief, within 3 weeks of him being here he showed symptoms but I should have known the day I picked him up from the breeder, he was a beachball with skinny legs and way too fuzzy haired. The 2nd was a doeling born here, she was bloaty looking and within a day of noticing this after dosing her with baking soda, I took her to the vet, cocci overload. Chief recovered and has grown well, when I last saw the doeling a year ago, she too recovered well. At any time in the future that you notice a kid...under a year old, that just doesn't seem to be growing as well or has that round belly and fuzzy coat you can assume it is cocci that is the problem and either have a vet confirm it or start treatment.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh im already definently treating her until monday, which will be 7 days, then im going to wait a couple days and send off another fecal sample. if she still has cocci, then we will use another cocci medication


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm glad everyone is doing better. Lotus is SOOOOOO PRETTY!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!

Today she was outside for a couple hours, watching us put up fencing. She was with her goat nurse! Not in the pen with us, but with her nurse watching from a distance! She was doing really good, she had a little jacket on and didnt know what to do!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

what a blessing. you did great~~!! you should be very proud.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh....... I am happy ........she is doing great.... nice job..... :thumb: :hug: 

HeHe.... she didn't know how to react to her sweater...... cute... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She would just stand there lol, she didnt know what to do, then when I put the hood on her, she just drooped her head in shame! haha

I got some pics, going to put them up soon, it was too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: Oh ...I'd love to see pics of her.... in her cute attire.... :wink: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK! Here are lots of pics from her day outside yesterday, she just stood there the whole time, eating the grass and watching everyone!

Oh and that doggy is her best friend right now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is the cutest....  .... It is great ....the dog is her friend.......I bet... the hood part ....is what she doesn't like.... about her neato sweater..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

The dog protects her, its so funny, she loves lotus so much, the night she almost died, Jewels curled up with lotus and cried.

Now they are great friends!

Ya she HATED the hood lol, we only put it over her to take the pics then she had it off. And she woulnt walk because she didnt know what to do haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww  She's looking bright and alert! Hope she thrives for you :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

The only thing ive noticed different about her, is shes more calm. She is pretty alert, and shes never been a talkative goat, but shes just been really calm, she stayed in that same place for almost the whole time we were there, she did leave and go eat but she just seemed happy to be in that one spot. 

Also, she wont walk up the stairs to the house, im not sure if thats because shes weak or because shes just spolied and lazy.

But yesterday she peed ALOT! And everytime she pooped she had PELLETS!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> The dog protects her, its so funny, she loves lotus so much, the night she almost died, Jewels curled up with lotus and cried.


 That is so special.... and sweet... :hug:



> But yesterday she peed ALOT! And everytime she pooped she had PELLETS!!!


 :greengrin: :thumbup: :hi5: :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Her treatment ends tomorrow, so when do you think I should take some poop to my vet lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ask your vet.... cause.... I am not sure.... how long to wait after treatment.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Uhhh....well Ok lol....but my vet might be mad....he told me not to use sulmet....and I used it anyway haha.

I think they said wait a week, or maybe thats what you said....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Uhhh....well Ok lol....but my vet might be mad....he told me not to use sulmet....and I used it anyway haha.
> I think they said wait a week, or maybe thats what you said....


I found how long to wait ....it was Stacey... that had mentioned it ...posts before...LOL ....SO wait a week after last dose... like she mentioned... then test again....the link and quote...to where she said that... is below.... :wink: :thumb: 
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=17721&start=75 scroll down until you find it... :hi5: 


> yup thats what I was saying  5 days of treatment and then retest a week after the last dose


 Stacey's Quote..  :thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, so take the sample next monday?

So is there anything I can do for lotus during her week of no treatment? I have to reworm her tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If she has her last treatment on Monday(tomorrow)....I would have it tested on the following Tuesday....as that would make it a solid week .... :wink: 

I would get her the probiotic paste and baking soda.... give it to her on Tuesday Dec 7th, a day after her last treatment... It will get her tummy back on track... do this for a minimum of 3 days.... or a little longer....

Continue to feed her as you are doing..... if you have any nutra drench ...that will give her the vitamins..... she may need as well..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok so tomorrow she will get her last treatment and then tuesday I will give her some paste and baking soda, I have nutri drench too, how much should I give her?

Oh and I have to worm her again tomorrow, it will be 10 days tomorrow.

We have also been giving her some electrolytes to make her feel good, and she gets grain but she never eats it all. At least she has acess to it though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes....and the nutra drench...I believe it says on the bottle.... it is for goats right? 

If I remember right... it is like... a couple of pumps... in a syringe... no needle of course ... see what the bottle says...I think it goes by per lb dosage.... slowly put it down her throat.... she will hate the taste ......well... my kids do anyway...LOL  

If it is 10 days ....then go ahead and worm her.... :wink: 

electrolytes is good...... it is good she is eating some grain...even if she doesn't eats it all.....it will help her gain some weight .... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok let me make sure I have this info right lol

Worm her tomorrow....
Start the paste and Baking soda tomorrow? How much should I give? Shes 11 pounds right now.
Continue the paste and baking soda once a day for lets say 5 days? She could use all the help she can get lol

The nutri drench is for goats, mine like the taste, they are so weird lol.

Also, she is in a kennel during the day, its a big kennel and she loves it! But she knocks her water over all the time so they always give her a small bottle of water mixed with a little electolytes so she drinks and she loves it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok let me make sure I have this info right lol
> 
> Worm her tomorrow.... Yes Today" Monday"
> Start the paste and Baking soda tomorrow? How much should I give? Shes 11 pounds right now.Start paste and baking soda Tuesday... I believe you know how much baking soda..... with the paste.....there are lines ....on the paste tube....roll the dial thingy... to give 1 line.... it goes by 5's...give her 1 line....
> ...


get a bucket with a handle on it ....tie the bucket handle to the stall or whatever you can tie it up to.... with a string on the handle part....low enough for her to reach it but not to high... she won't spill it....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK AWESOME!!

Thanks! We will be doing all that and see how she gets.

Hoping the feed store has everything I need!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:greengrin: :thumbup: Keep us updated... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK

Got the paste.....

So adelle and beverly were bloated while I was treating them, today they look alot better, skinny again! But not really skinny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: 

Glad... they are doing better.... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Watching them like CRAZY CAREFUL though, I cant let them get sick! UGH

I was a little scared cause they looked skinny, but in the belly area, im going to be watching very closely though....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you gave the paste and baking soda and the belly went down ....it just means ....the stuff is getting the gut working again... and putting back in ....the good flora...... they will appear thinner in that way...as they are not bloated anymore.. but... if you see skin and bones still... that would be a worry.... 

...if what you where treating for ...was cured and gone.... ...then you should see improvement ...more quickly... with the weight gain..... as the probiotic paste helps alot after...treatment... and gets things....circulating through the system... like it should... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok I will be checking them alot. Beverly is the small one, shes only 4 months old, Adelle is fine, she could actually LOSE some weight lol.

I gave them some paste and they were ok, didnt really like it....They also got some grain, but didnt eat it all. I let it in the pen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have a scale? Weigh them each week.. then ...you will know... if they are gaining or not..... :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

GOOD IDEA!!!

Last week we weighed them so tomorrow I will weigh them!

THANKS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NP..... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So if they have lost weight thats a bad sign right?

I cant go out to weigh them until my mom gets home, but I just want to know whats bad and whats good lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It isn't good...if you are feeding them really well .... have treated them....and they are still losing weight.... you are correct...not good.... that means... there is something... that isn't quite right... still going on there...... 

Check with the scale and it will tell you.... if there is... any weight gain..... Good luck... :hug: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

The hay we are feeding them still isnt the alfalfa!! And yes Im very mad about it....We talked to our hay guy and he said he doesnt have anymore, so we called the feed store, they only have a couple. we got there and it was gone, they sell fast at the feed store!

So we asked them to save us some, we just dont have anyway to go get it and they dont deliver....we have been asking friends, hopefully we will get some soon!

I HOPE they are at the same weight or more....if not, I dont even know what to do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man....that is a bummer all the way around ....I am sorry you can't find any...  Yes.... Alfalfa would be the best thing ....to put on weight....but... if you do get some ......start out gradually with it ....or they will get the scours.... just put a little with the hay..... you are feeding to them now..... then gradually.... put a little more in each day and back off some.... of the other hay ...you are feeding.... until you get to where ....you want.... in how much you want to feed .... even if ...you want to totally switch them off... of the hay.... you are feeding and go to straight Alfalfa...if it is really leafy Alfalfa....you have to be careful and not feed as much of it .......it will be to hot for them and they may begin to scour..... It just means... it is a real... high quality feed... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, Its really good alfalfa because its from the feed store and they never sell anything bad, always high quaility. When we have our goats on alfalfa they usually dont get fed alot, because we dont like to give them too much, they have grass to munch on and grain so I dont want them to eat too much hay.

I just feel horrible....Maybe I should just not have any babies on my farm until I figure this out....Beverly is the only young goat on my farm right now, but hopefully everyone is ok...

I know im supossed to wait a week for the testing....but maybe I should get a sample from beverly and take it in....I cant just just sit here and do nothing....

I also ordered some of that Di methox stuff from Jeffers


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad it is good quality....



> I just feel horrible....Maybe I should just not have any babies on my farm until I figure this out....Beverly is the only young goat on my farm right now, but hopefully everyone is ok...


 We all feel horrible... when our animals are sick.... and we all ....have experience sickness and deaths.... it is just something that happens sometimes.... hang in there... all we can do is.... try really hard and learn from it...... whether the outcome... is good or bad.... I know it is hard though...



> I know im supossed to wait a week for the testing....but maybe I should get a sample from beverly and take it in....I cant just just sit here and do nothing....


 If you have the test done to soon the reading won't be accurate.... don't beat yourself up....you have been doing alot for your goats.... so don't think you aren't doing nothing because that is the farthest from the truth....



> I also ordered some of that Di methox stuff from Jeffers


 :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok... I will just wait and see what happens today, give them some paste and grain...and hope its all in my head...

I only ordered one packet....hope thats enough lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Ok... I will just wait and see what happens today, give them some paste and grain...and hope its all in my head...


 May I ask ...why are you so worried.... are they showing any signs of being sick? :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I overly worry because it always seems something is wrong lol

They were fine yesterday, we had to move thm saturday into another pen, its a small pen, inside the big pasture. They are going to stay there until they feel better, Beverly HATES big areas, shes scared of the pasture, so she might have to stay in this pen longer.

While we were there yesterday I did see that they looked different, not bloated anymore, I just cant tell anymore about the bones, after lotus, I just feel like my judgement is bad....I will take some pics today and let you decide....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes... take some pics.... and get a weight on them.... that will let you know.... 

sometimes ....when we are around an animal all the time.... we can't see the changes.... as much as.... someone that hasn't seen them every day...... I know it is frustrating..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Adelle, when I saw her yesterday was fine. Shes at a good weight, but when I feel her, I SWEAR i feel the lol, I think I puch too hard when Im feeling the back, because even in my most healthiest FATTEST goat, I can still feel it.

I just hope Beverly is ok, we have bonded so much, if I have too I will take her to a friends and let them nurse her, I just dont want her to die.

Im both anxious and nervous to go see them now....UGH

I did give her paste yesterday, so maybe that helped!

Lotus is like in isolation, im not worried about her too much, hoping shes done with cocci though, although she would love more medicine lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We all imagine the worse ...when it comes to illness of our beloved animals..... 

when they put back on weight...... it does take time....it isn't over night.... so ...if the scale says... she gained 1 lb in a week.... at least that is gain....you don't want to see it go down..... So keep your chin up .... feeling for weight gain... is really hard to do.... using a scale.... will help determine... if she is gaining or not... so don't judge by feeling...it will make you go bonkers...... :hair: .... it takes time... my dear :hug: 


Giving the paste.... I know is helping.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Anything else I can give to make them get fat? LOL

Oh and Beverly has ALWAYS been super small, she was born under a pound, so im thinking she will always be smaller.

Last week she weighed 13....Hoping shes the same or more ugh

If they are sick AGAIN my hair is gonna fall out! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

grain....such as corn or oats..... Due to the high carbohydrate content, grain is the quickest way.... to increase weight gain in goats.... remember... to do it gradually...


Provide a vitamin and mineral supplement that includes calcium, phosphorus, magnesium, selenium, iron and copper. 

Feed your goats protein.... it helps aid digestion..ect. Complete supplements are available that include protein, vitamins and minerals. 


Stop pulling your hair out...LOL :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok I have been giving them grain, they dont eat it all, but im sure they will!

Thanks so much....You are keeping me sane! lol I really need you to tell me everythings gonna be ok! It makes me feel better hearing it from a more experienced person!

Will be going over around 4 to weigh them.....cant weigh lotus though....shes locked in the house!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your babies ...will eventually eat more grain.... some are slower than others.... but eventually.... do eat more of it ...I have had a few ...in the past... that I literally... had to shove it in their mouths.... each day.... so they would get a taste for it....took a while.... but they finally started on their own.........  


I am here..... to help others.... and it is my pleasure ....to keep you sane... :wink: :hi5: :crazy: LOL ..... don't worry.... things are sounding good to me....I know... it is torture.... having to wait so long.... for the test of fecal..... but ......I have faith ..........the outcome is going to be a good one.... keep you chin up ...pray and you will be surprised..... ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok....Went and saw them...

Do you remember when they were first sick? They were pretty bloated and when we weighed them. adelle was 34 and bev was 13

Well today we went, both looked fine. I felt them and GAH I dont trust that anymore...

Ok so....

Bev lost one pound..... And Adelle lost 2......But shes the healthiest goat, so Im confused.


Ive also noticed something, my mom pointed it out... the goats started getting sick when we got this new hay....So maybe that was a cause of them being sick? I have pics,but my mom cant find her cord, so I have to go help her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of hay are you feeding?


As I mentioned before...when you get the Alfalfa... it will put on the weight.... they aren't really eating their grain well enough yet....to gain properly.... and with the cold weather...they are probably burning off .....what they eat.... losing a lb or 2 ... isn't real bad...I wouldn't start worrying yet.....Also.... if you are not feeding.... a good quality hay.... then... they won't gain either..... If you think the hay is not doing them good and possibly making them sick....I would get different hay ...if you can.....but yet... you really need to give them Alfalfa.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

We got this 3 way hay stuff...Right after we got that, our goat got sick...

Now I have noticed that even my alpacas dont have solid poop, it looks like a persons, and they are totally healthy. I really think the hay had a big part...

Beverly and Adelle have had some normal poop, but again, it sometimes looks like a humans, we are getting hay this weekend for sure, alfalfa. Im so mad that this hay is weird, we have never had this problem.

Also the adults, feel like the babies, I felt backs today lol I was worried...But I stopped....Looked up....and said....you know what your doing so make these guys better PLEASE

They seem ok, I worry all the time....But I gave everyone hay, put some in the little girls pen and they gobbled it, but there was still some left.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cocci though... isn't caused by hay that you feed.... But if it has any mold in it that isn't good at all....smell it....be sure there isn't mold....also is it real dusty like when you tear it apart? :wink: 

What is in the 3 way Hay?

Clumpy poo.... can be worms or be caused by feed change.... or over eating something...

I can't wait til you get the Alfalfa...do you know of anyone that has a barn full that may sell you some Alfalfa...that can deliver it...if you pay them for fuel...to bring it? Check craigslist... Tell them... that it cannot have mold in it....as mold... will kill your goats...also make sure... it isn't to stem-eee.... 

On the fecal tests.... did you have any of them tested... for worms at the same time as the cocci..I forgot...?

How much hay are you feeding? If you are feeding to much... they will waste it........ Also......if there is something wrong with the hay... and they are picking through it .....could be why... they aren't finishing it....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

3 Way is like a couple different things, its mostly just grass hay with a couple stems in it.

I know for sure my alpacas dont have worms, but I could worm beverly again, shes the only one, adelle looked good. I know they just started getting grain and paste, would that do anything to their poop?

All the people on craigslist wont come out unless I buy at least a ton...I cant get that much, no place to store it. We want to just get like 5 bales and test them to make sure they are good.

I didnt test for worms...I can though when I do more tests this weekend.

We only give them like 3 big flakes, they have alot of grass, they dont eat all the hay either, you should see where we feed, LOTS of leftovers...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Grass hay... isn't good to put on weight.... that is one reason why ...you are not seeing results with her their weight....

Get a fecal done on beverly.... don't worm ...unless you know... they have worms....if you over worm ...when they don't need it... they may become immuned to the wormer... Also .....yes.... introducing grain... can create soft stool.... if they are fed to much....and they are not use to it....

I'm sorry... you can't have the hay delivered... 



> I didnt test for worms...I can though when I do more tests this weekend.


 Remember.... any goat you test.... have them tested for ...both worms and cocci .... when you have a fecal done.... I don't think it costs any more.... but you can ask to make sure.... when poo isn't normal ...that is the 2 main things.... that can cause it....so test for both... on whomever ...you take the samples in for...

Your girls ...that are not gaining weight...they may have worm issues ...that you are not aware of...so ...I would test for both worms and cocci on them ....when it is time.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Getting alfalfa asap, we have been calling everyone! We dont have a car that an fit a bale!

On saturday I will get fecals done, that will be a week since the treatment. I will ask for both cocci and worms, and whatever they have we will treat for it, hoping they dont have cocci!

Theres one feed store that offers it but it $30 a bale....INSANE!!!

Most of my goats are nice and plump though lol....even the young ones are chubby, but beverly has always been small, shes only 3 months, and both her parents were pretty small so its hard to tell...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Getting alfalfa asap, we have been calling everyone! We dont have a car that an fit a bale!


 That isn't fun when you need the hay.... 



> On saturday I will get fecals done, that will be a week since the treatment. I will ask for both cocci and worms, and whatever they have we will treat for it, hoping they dont have cocci!


 Good... :thumbup: 
I pray.... that they test negative.... for cocci .... :hug:



> Theres one feed store that offers it but it $30 a bale....INSANE!!!


 Holy smoly...that is high.... :shocked:



> Most of my goats are nice and plump though lol....even the young ones are chubby, but beverly has always been small, shes only 3 months, and both her parents were pretty small so its hard to tell...


cocci and/or worms.....doesn't help ...it stunts growth... and wastes away their weight.... no matter what you feed.... If you are going to put the weight on........ Alfalfa is the best to use.... You don't have to feed it to the plump goats... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My goatie mentor is coming today!! Havent seen her since August! 

Im going to have to look at them and see what she thinks!

My mom is also gonna call a few more friends to ask about the alfalfa!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad.... your mentor is coming...... :hi5: maybe she .....can give you more incite about her..... Good luck ....on getting that Alfalfa..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So my GREAT friend and goatie mentor was able to come out and see the goats she sold to me!

I was so happy when she looked at beverly and said she looks really good!

Getting the alfalfa tomorrow, and then they will start getting some!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That sounds great.... keep up the good work..... :hug: :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Also im going to the vet tomorrow with some poop! lol Hoping and PRAYING he says they dont have cocci....I can handle worms....but NO MORE COCCI PLEASE!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... I know....enough Cocci already..... I agree....I will pray ....that the test says.... clear.... no cocci..... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks! At least we are prepared if there is still Cocci.

I really want to let Lotus come out of the house and be a real goat again, but if they have cocci, she wold be better off in the house. We do have sweater for her, for when she does get to come live outside again and the weather is supossed to be very nice this weekend.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SAW LOTUS TODAY!!!! She wasnt bloated AT ALL!!! She looked a little fat but thats how she looked before she got sick!

AND.....NORMAL PELLETS!!!

She was looking really good, she was really observant and she looked like she was starting to get her spunk back

When she was sick, I always tried scratching her and she wouldnt do anything.....TODAY I was scatching her in her favorite spots and she was LOVING it

Only thing I dont like is I can still feel bones, but I know its going to take a while for her to get that back, and the alfalfa should help!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Laura, glad you are gettin some alfalfa and that the kids are doing better. Here is a good read on Cocci. I know it helped me when I first started learning about it. http://www.goatworld.com/articles/cocci ... osis.shtml Not sure if you've run across it or not, but just wanted to share.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great....I love hearing they are healthy.....  :thumb: ..... fecal test is tomorrow...I am praying..... ray: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Kylee! I just read it all! That was VERY helpful and actually made me feel better!

So far they all look really good, and lotus is looking very nice, Im still so worried about putting her outside...Im not sure she should go out, shes still so little!

The vet said to call tomorrow, they may not be there, so I might have to wait until sunday  Hopefully not but I cant complain!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You are very welcome.  Keep us posted.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I definently will!

All I can say, just from looking at the 3 sick ones, is that last week they were all bloated, and now they are all better, not bloated. They look different, healthy.

Still different poop from adelle and beverly, but they have had grain and alfalfa pellets, and the paste, maybe worms, will find out soon though I hope!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Vet wasnt available today....So tomorrow!

But they now have alfalfa, and Lotus was very happy!

We went out and bought her the CUTEST sweater, it fits her really well, she actually likes it! Shes starting to get her weight back too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so happy... she loves her sweater.... and is putting on weight ... :wink: :greengrin: 


Oh man ...........tomorrow for the test...you must be going nuts by now ....having to wait even longer....... :doh: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She seems to like this one more, its not as loose so she can run with it....

And ya, they seem to be putting on more weight, which im so happy about.

IM MAD at my vet....I guess they decided to go home early....WEIRDOS!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: 

Yeah... you need to bop your vet over the head ....with a soft rubber bat... to wake him up and tell him ....that he forgot about his patient today....that isn't fair and I am sorry ...he went home early.......  :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They do that ALOT

If what they have schedualed isnt very important or dealthy, they will just leave.....Its not fair!!

Im taking poop tomorrow, I dont care WHAT they say lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well.... that is no way to be .....your vet is a booger.... :wink: 

Good luck with the poo...... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Took the poo to the vet...Now the wait game begins...

Everyone still looks really good, Now that they have alfalfa, they all have normal poop again, Ive been slowly introducing the alfalfa, but they seem to be ok.

Lotus was out playing today in the yard, away from the others, shes still being isolated, but today she was staring at the goats, she looked like she wanted to go in and play


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That's great..... :thumb: good luck on the test results... the wait ...must be killing you.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Im hoping for the best, but expecting the worst..

Also, of course the large animal section was closed, so we had to take it to the pet area, I asked for a fecal test for cocci and worms.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Im hoping for the best, but expecting the worst..
> 
> Also, of course the large animal section was closed, so we had to take it to the pet area, I asked for a fecal test for cocci and worms.


 Please don't expect the worse....  keep your chin up and look at how healthy they are.... it may surprise you....I am expecting that ...she should be clear from the cocci ... We just have to wait and see... :wink: :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well she has normal poop, and she as treated for 7 days...I wormed her when I was told too, she doesnt look bloated....Shes getting her energy back and actually wants to go play.....Shes still acting a little weak but I expect that since shes still skinny

Beverly and Adelle were treated for 5 days....And they both have normal pellets......And they seem fine,always did though, they lost a couple pounds but last week they looked bloated and now they look really nice, even my goatie mentor loved how soft everyone was, and how chubby lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See that.... things should be A..... OK... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HOPING!!!

So I should know tomorrow....Then I will figure out what the next step is


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I was curious.....How much poop do the vets normally need? A couple pellets? Or like half a bag?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't count the pellets...LOL :laugh: I usually give a good amount... half a bag is OK..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

hahaha well im the weirdo!

I didnt give alot because they didnt poop alot, and we got it really fresh lol. We sat out there and waited, and the pooped when they saw me!

Hope its enough for the vet, at least it was super fresh, so fresh that the baggie steamed up LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hahaha well im the weirdo!


 Your not weird at all...LOL :laugh: :hug:

I am sure.... it was enough.... they don't need a ton...HeHe...........they probably see alot of poo.... smoldering hot....wow.... that is fresh.... :wink: :ROFL:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AHHHHHHHH they are making me go CRAZYYYYYY

Normally they call right away.....OF COURSE they are gonna wait until later today to call....PUNKS!

They actually dont do the test at the vets, they take it down to UC Davis to do it.....But it goes very fast!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They will probably call.... at the end of the day.... :help: ...just before closing .......that is usually....... the way it goes here... :roll: ....... If it is getting close to closing time ......and they haven't called you...I would call them.....sometimes..... they get busy and forget to call... :doh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I just checked my phone, last time they called at 11:01 LOL and the assistant talked to me.....never talk to the vet unless you ask to.....

Im dieing here!!! If they dont call im gonna GO THERE hahaha jk.....kinda.....

ARGH!! Off to find something to take my mind off of this until they call!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.... I aint helpin am I.... :doh:  Well .....good luck and let me know..... what the results are...I will be quiet now and hope for you.... the best..... :hi5: :thumb: :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

NOTHING YET!!! No call....Im soooo mad! They have made me wait ALL day!!!

They close at 5....so if I dont hear anything by 4:30....then Im calling them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I guess they were SUPER busy today and couldnt do the tests....she said they should be done by morning I HOPE

I hope they are better, Lotus needs to be a goatie again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey... look at it this way....good things come... to those who wait.... :thumb: :wink: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

GEEEEEZE you like a fortune cookie LOL

Thanks for that! Im trying to stay positive.....Thinking about Lotus and what her next step in her rehab program is LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: 

:hi5:  :thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

STILL NOTHING!!!

If they dont hurry up, the poop wont even be fresh enough anymore!!

IM SOOOOO MAD! Making me wait all this time!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh man..... what a bummer....I am sorry... they are making you wait so long.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok...got the news... So UH good and bad news...

Bad news is Beverly and Lotus have cocci....

Good news is she said Lotus improved.

Beverly has 4+

Lotus has 1+


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Called the vet back because I didnt understand the numbers

Heres what she said

With lotus, she saw one or 2 in every pellet, one had 4

With Beverly, she said she saw 3 or 4 in every one, but there was one pellet she said had 11. My mom swears she accidently picked up an old poop LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So... is the counts OK...? 

Goats.. do have cocci... all the time ...but... the numbers are usually low.... Ask your vet ...what the base line reading should be....for the life of me... I can't remember....what it is... :doh: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She said to treat them again....Im not sure what up with this vet.... Her exact words were
"They still have cocci, keep treating them"

Then I asked, "arent they supossed to always have a little cocci?" 

she said sorry but she was very busy, so I didnt even get an answer....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

You need to change vets pronto. What a s***** vet. That just makes me furious. I will absolutely not stand for a vet that behaves in such a fashion. I used to have a vet who responded like that when my puppy had parvo, a fast and deadly disease, and I just about punched the a-hole right in the face. They need to answer your questions, and not act superior or treat you like you are dumb because you don't have a veterinary degree and they do.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I seriously think im smarter than my vet LOL.

AHHHHHH im trying to find a new one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my word... :shocked: ...that is no way to be.... and to not answer your question....that is an important one... :doh: .....poo on them literally..... I agree...you need another vet.... I'd hate for you to treat them... if they don't really need it... wish someone else here knew the counts... maybe start another post Laura ... and see if... someone can answer that for you... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think 4+ is as high as it can go. Which means Beverly has a lot of cocci still. So i'm guessing 1+ is not to bad, but should still be treated. I'm going to see if I can find some info. on that, but I remember somewhere 4+ was the max, meaning cocci overload.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Pam......Im trying to find someone else. They think im dumb or something.

I started a new post, hope someone can help me out.

I have a friend that said I can keep my goats at her house, the sick ones. She only has one other goat, and shes borrowing my buck. I think I am going to let her babysit them.

Lotus needs to be slowly transitioned and the place shes at now is getting a little tired of her




Kylee,
My vet said something about 12+ was the worst, but im not positive.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Laura, just found this old post. They said on here too that their vet said 4+ is the max. It's a sad post, but here it is... 
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3472&p=40006&hilit=cocci+count+4+#p40006


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, so should I just treat everyone?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam......Im trying to find someone else. They think im dumb or something.
> 
> I started a new post, hope someone can help me out.


 Your welcome... :hug: You are not dumb....I really think your vet is ....LOL :doh:

Glad you started another post I see Stacey is knowledgeable...about it... and giving you advice.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, im thinking im just going to treat everyone again, and then im sure it will be gone, I may retest in a couple weeks. Im going to take Lotus, Beverly, and Adelle to my friends house, so that they can get away from this sick environment, I cant lose anymore, and hopefully this will help them recover more. I just want them to get better, they dont deserve this....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK.... :hug: 

At your friends house.... has she had any goats or sheep on the property.... in the past? If not... that would be a great place for them a while... I am still pulling for you and your goaties... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She only has one goat, and this goat is very happy being the only goat, im taking my buck, and oneof my does over there. 

Her goat is very healthy, 2 years old. But she offered for me to bring my babies over there, and she said she would give them medicine, im treating everyone though until sunday. They all seem fine, I just dont get it.

At least Lotus can be transitioned there, she said she would let her out during the day, and put her in at night, unless its really cold during the day.

She has minerals, and grain, and baking soda,and im going to send some elctrolytes and other stuff with her.

I thought it would be good, for them, if you dont think it is, I can just keep them here, but it seems good. I just want whats best


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It should be OK.... if her goat is healthy.... :greengrin: ....

what a great friend... to help you and your goaties ..... :thumbup: her goat ....will love the company...as well.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I will make sure to inspect her goat, but she seems real healthy, and my friend wouldnt let any goats come over if she thought hers was sick, shes a newbie, but she knows alot about animals

She feels bad that im stressing so much, plus she wants to have some more goaties on her little farm. Shes getting her doe bred.

Im hoping this will help them, plus maybe she can fatten them up a little LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like ...a good thing... all the way around....way to go... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!

I checked on all the goats today, they all seemed totally fine! All normal pellets, all eating happily, I hate sneaky Cocci....it worrys me!

But Beverly was fine, and loved her medicine, she was the only one LOL

Will treat everyone until sunday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck Laura..... :hug: ray:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It sounds promising that they all seem to feel good and have normal poo. I think you are doing exactly the right thing by treating everyone again. Treating numerous goats at once for cocci is very time consuming, but better safe than sorry is always my motto. They are lucky to have an owner who cares so much. So many people just throw goats in a field and don't really bother doing much for them. Goats who belong to people on this board don't know how lucky they are. Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

SERIOUSLY!!!

My goats think I dont love them...BUT i do lol....I guess I cant rely on my vet, I need to rely on you guys hahaha.

I was in the middle if my field, lookin at goat butts....It was awkward....but it had to be done LOL...and people were staring....but its cool...I love the goats!

I even love on my stinky boy, thats dedication LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe...yep... that stinky dedication... :laugh: They reak but want love too.... so we have to get smelly sometimes.... :wink: 

It is neat... that we are all learning things together here on TGS .... we have the most pampered goats.... in the universe...LOL


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK

So we took the 3 babies and went to my friends house...

I WAS NOT HAPPY ABOUT LOTUS! She had dried pee all over her, it was sad, we gave her a bath and after she was so pretty, she looked nice, she went and started fighting with the girls, which we havent seen in months

Right now they are in the house, because its raining really bad here, but when it stops my friend is going to take them out and let them play!

IM SO HAPPY! They are such good people, and they are in love!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :leap: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I left grain, and electrolytes and the medicine. Shes going to give them some until tuesday so its the full 7 days so hopefully we will be DONE

Oh and I checked there gums, and they looked a little pale so we also wormed them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I totally wanted to cry today.

My friend took a bunch of pics of my babies, they look SO GOOD! Very spoiled lol

Im going to upload them, Lotus looks so nice, OH and GUESS WHAT??? I can BARELY feel her backbone now....IM SO HAPPY


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am SO glad they are doing better for you. It totally sucks to lose goats, and it can be really hard to fight through medical issues as fragile as they can be.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!

Ive never had a sickness before...and then BOOM I get hit with the worst sickness lol

Heres some pics! And yes....they are in the house LOL

Heres Adelle, my 35 pound baby! lol









Lotus, the one that DIED but came back to life....this is the first time shes been with goats, since she almost died, havent seen her fight like this since before Pearl died. That was her BEST friend, I know she became really depressed when pearl died....









Adelle is being so gentle!









Beverly, hiding behind her adopted sister


















Beverly, trying to be cool









I think I see a friendship forming









LOTUS!!! Ok this makes her neck look weird LOL. But this was the sickest goat, she literly went into a coma, and then perked up and lived, she is a true fighter!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...adorable..... :hi5: :hug:  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

They are all so cute! I bring my little babies in the house too. Lol. The friendliest ones seriously are the ones that got the spend regular time in the house with me. My husband totally hates it. They look alert and perky, thats good.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Lotus actually looked kinda sick, I thought she was going down again, but my friend gave her a bath and she perked right up and now shes fighting! She gets seperated from those 2 because Adelle gets a little rough, but they are all being very spoiled! And everyone seems to be geting better!

Lotus was watching tv last night LOL

I wish I could bring my goats in the house!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are your babies doing today? :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They are doing really good, except for Bev, she had some runny poo, but im hoping its just her new environment and new diet. If its still like that in a few days, I will do a fecal

They are all getting spoiled and loved, and no one is sick so far!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad they are doing OK....

Sorry Bev has the runs...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She had normal poop today YAY


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Lotus is oficially taller than Beverly NOW!

Lotus is a couple months older than her, but since she got really sick, she was smaller. Now shes taller and getting bigger! The girls are doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

See that ...you done good...and sounds like... you have things under control....growth is a great indication... that they are healthy and being fed properly...keep up the good work...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Do you think I should do another fecal test?

They all seem fine, healthy, getting fat! They are being fed alfalfa, pellets, grain, minerals, and some treats hehe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A fecal test is up to you.....just make sure ...you understand... the readings on what the counts mean... if you do so.... :wink: 

I am super happy.... that everyone is OK now..... :hug: :clap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, I will wait, and see how they are, and then figure it out. I NEED to find a new vet lol

THANKS! Its all because I had you amazing help! Lotus is finally with goats, shes interacting and playing with them, which is great, and the fact that shes already growing is so awesome. Shes gonna be a pet for a LONG time but I know we can help her build up her strength again!

THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :thumb: Definitely need another vet...  

You are so Welcome...glad to help........anytime..... :hug: :hi5:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Go here:

http://www.aasrp.org/

Then click, find a vet. If you type in your zip code, it will limit results to your city only. I just searched my entire state, then I had to click on each name (which brings up a pop up with their information), until I found one close to me. I found one that is 45 minutes from me in that way that specializes in small ruminants (which according to the site are goats, sheep, camelids ((which I assume are llamas, aplacas, etc)) and deer.) I have yet to call the couple I found, but plan to sometime in January to become a client.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!

I think I found a good one, they are pretty close, Im going to go check them out soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck ...with your possible new vet.... hope it will be a better one for you and your goaties.... :wink: :hug:


----------

